# Remedies for tren cough?



## distributer1134 (Jul 30, 2014)

When I say it's bad....it is bad! Only at 200mg tren ent a week. I'm only in my second week. This is first time I get the coughs. I've run tren numerous times in the past and didn't have this. But then again this is probably the purest I've had yet. Very colored and nice!  Any suggestions for this damn cough besides quittinf?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Any pics?


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 31, 2014)

tren cough doesnt have anything to do with the potency of the tren. it is due to you nicking a vein and some of the tren getting into your blood and then going to your lungs. change your pin size and inject spot and ho should be ok. good luck!

VP


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 31, 2014)

Try 25 gauge, 5/8 inch into Dorsal Gluteal, you can use upper edge of Glute as one sites, then middle and a little lower as second (use small needle, and don't jam it down to avoid sciatic). 

Inject Tren Enanthate (don't use ace) alongside test and possibly one more compound. Let the tren go in last. 

For some reason these 4 Glute sites (two on each side) tend to cause less Tren cough. 

Good luck


Fyi, even if you pick only one of these Glute sites, preferably upper and away from sciatic, even at 2 injections per week, you can fit 3cc+,  and I doubt you're using 1200+ Tren E,  so you will be g2g if this works for you


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 31, 2014)

distributer1134 said:


> When I say it's bad....it is bad! Only at 200mg tren ent a week. I'm only in my second week. This is first time I get the coughs. I've run tren numerous times in the past and didn't have this. But then again this is probably the purest I've had yet. Very colored and nice!  Any suggestions for this damn cough besides quittinf?



Something that does help,,,not a cure,,,is too inject very slowly,,over a minute or two period.


----------



## distributer1134 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's just weird because over years of injecting tren enanthate this has never happend. I do inject with test cyp in syringe. I'll make sure tren ent is last in syringe. I'll also push plunge in slowly and see if this helps.


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe your source Gave you ace instead. Honestly sounds like it imo


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

I always get it when I inject into my left delt. Right not as much same spot in each so idk


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 31, 2014)

Never get cough when in glute but always in my delts. One weird feeling and how quick it happens.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 31, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Never get cough when in glute but always in my delts. One weird feeling and how quick it happens.




I'm the exact opposite... Shallow shots don't give it to me, deeper IM shots do. Just grab a couch and hang on tight until it's over lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 31, 2014)

Guess I'm lucky. I have never experienced this.


----------



## TheSpectre (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had "Test Cough" from high-dose Test-500 before. I'm not fully convinced it's the tren alone. Perhaps, a solvent....


----------



## distributer1134 (Aug 1, 2014)

TheSpectre said:


> I've had "Test Cough" from high-dose Test-500 before. I'm not fully convinced it's the tren alone. Perhaps, a solvent....


Could be a coincidence and caught some type of summer cold at same time.


----------



## thebrick (Aug 1, 2014)

TheSpectre said:


> I've had "Test Cough" from high-dose Test-500 before. I'm not fully convinced it's the tren alone. Perhaps, a solvent....



Same here. I have got the cough from test before. Tren seems to be worse  tho.


----------



## Rod1222 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Guess I'm lucky. I have never experienced this.



Me neither.

 I used to think "wtf, Is my gear bunk? and then the before and after cycle pics shit on any doubts I had.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 1, 2014)

Rod1222 said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I used to think "wtf, Is my gear bunk? and then the before and after cycle pics shit on any doubts I had.



LOL. When I first tried it, I was waiting for the cough. And when I didn't get it, I was concerned.


----------



## MattG (Aug 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> LOL. When I first tried it, I was waiting for the cough. And when I didn't get it, I was concerned.



I never got the cough either, no matter the size of shot or location. All the other bad sides i get tho.lol


----------



## Derek7X (Aug 1, 2014)

For everybody who is unaware:

The higher the MG concentration of most compounds (Example: Test400/500 ,Deca300), the higher the chance you can get a cough . Don't feel like elaborating any further, but yeah...

GENERALLY speaking..and not always...if you are taking Deca300 versus Deca200 ...or test500/400 vs 300....the more likely you are to have a coughing episode. 

This also happens with Tren Ace...and some other Ace esters(know several people that got it from Primo Ace). 

Idk people that have ever ever get this from say Test250, or Deca200, or EQ300. You can avoid the cough usually by sticking to the normal mid-range milligrams on these kind of compounds...

Tren...well...yeah if you stay away from Acetate, you should be okay with Enanthate unless supplier is using some weird concentration of BA/BB , or carrier oil, or really has some tren ace in there


----------



## beatlejuice (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys still new here. Question where would I post to find out about a particular brand. I'd like to see if you guys have seen or heard what I'm going thru. I've talked to several people and I'm getting same feed back just want to hear from a larger group


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 11, 2014)

beatlejuice said:


> Hey guys still new here. Question where would I post to find out about a particular brand. I'd like to see if you guys have seen or heard what I'm going thru. I've talked to several people and I'm getting same feed back just want to hear from a larger group


What is ur question brother?


----------



## beatlejuice (Aug 11, 2014)

I've been using a pharmaceutical brand of gear that I was getting out of Chicago. The box says manufactured in Rockford ill. I'm 3 weeks out from North Americans and my body just isn't responding to this stuff. So as a test I picked up a different brand of trenA been on it 3 days straight and already night n day difference in my body. Started to drop water n tightening up big time. Question is have you guys ever heard of bionche pharma?? Im not a rookie to this n know how my body reacts n with everything I'm running I should be hard as nails.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 11, 2014)

beatlejuice said:


> I've been using a pharmaceutical brand of gear that I was getting out of Chicago. The box says manufactured in Rockford ill. I'm 3 weeks out from North Americans and my body just isn't responding to this stuff. So as a test I picked up a different brand of trenA been on it 3 days straight and already night n day difference in my body. Started to drop water n tightening up big time. Question is have you guys ever heard of bionche pharma?? Im not a rookie to this n know how my body reacts n with everything I'm running I should be hard as nails.



No, but I've herd of bio tech. There's a few guys from up in that area and maybe one of them will hop in and help answer ur question. Thinking maybe its something local idk.


----------



## beatlejuice (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks bro. Yea bio is really good haven't used in years they disappeared for a while.


----------

